
Google’s new Currents app is its enterprise replacement for Google+ - nwrk
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/10/18305023/google-currents-replaces-plus-g-suite-new-app
======
nwrk
Link to product page [https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2019/04/currents-
for-gs...](https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2019/04/currents-for-
gsuite.html)

